# partition magic



## affaaffa (27. März 2005)

wo finde ich partition magic zum runterladen? brauche nämlich unbedingt ein programm, wo ich partitionen erstellen kann (wenn jemand ein anderes weiß, so ist mir das auch recht!)
danke im voraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2005)

Also Partition Magic wirst Du wohl nur illegal oder vielleicht als Demo runterladen koennen.
Wie waere es denn mit dem guten, alten fdisk? Das ist schon bei Windows dabei.


----------



## affaaffa (27. März 2005)

was ist denn fdisk? Und wo ist das unter Windows? Und kann ich damit partitionen erstellen? Wie benutze ich es?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2005)

1. fdisk ist ein Programm zum Erstellen und Loeschen von Partitionen
2. es ist ein Shell-Programm, also einfach ueber "Start -> Ausfuehren" und dann fdisk
3. Ja
4. Ist ganz einfach, hat auch eine integrierte Hilfe, versuch's mal mit ? wenn Du drin bist. Ansonsten laesst sich dazu wahrscheinlich auch 'ne Menge im Netz finden. Kann Dir leider nicht genau sagen was Du machen musst, da zum einen nicht genau weiss was Du machen willst, und zum anderen grad vor Linux sitze und das fdisk da anders und besser  ist.


----------

